# Ideas for PA Herf



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I posted in the lounge forum but this seems to be the new area. I'd love to get together with whomever can come for a stogie fest thats not 3000 miles from PA. I've suggested Pitsburgh. I know some of you are from around that area. Maybe we can organize something for the Spring when it warms up.

Jeff


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I might be up in Pittsburgh in April visiting family. So keep us updated and let me know when this happens I would love to meet yens.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

you can count me in


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

im in


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Is this all of us (besides KG)?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks like it. Maybe interest will pique when the weather gets a bit nicer.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

whaaaaat? This isnt nice?


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Yo Adam,

Thanks man I didn't see the thread yet. I'm in, There is a nice little place in Mcmurray that I could convince the owner to let us have a herf. It is called the leaf and bean. Really great place.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Where about is McMurry?


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Sounds good. Im up for anything and I will definitely be attending as long as Im in town.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

The Place is just south of Pittsburgh on Rt 19. I would still consider it in Pittsburgh. It is a coffee and cigar shop. They have 2 big leather couches and 2 big leather chairs. A nice sive table and chairs. And they also have 3 or 4 high boy tables and chairs. It's BYOB, but we can take care of that. I think a weekend is the best bet. LEt me know if you do it and I will set it up.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Again...Im in

Im just excited. You see, this is very rare for me to be able to smoke cigars with others without them asking if I got that one at the gas station at the corner, and how come it smells like neither pot nor sour apple. 

Anyone want to start throwing dates around already?? My schedule is a bit screwy with lacrosse, but I hope to be able to make it. 

And KG, let me know if you need a hand with any arrangements.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Well I talked to the Shop owner and he said it might cost us $50.00 or so if we want to do it after hours. If we want to just gather there it is free as long as we buy a cigar or 2 unles there is going to be a lot of us. I think its would be best if we made arrangements with him anyway. Sometimes he has some really special cigars. Now is one of those times. I am open to dates. Let me know. I can arrange it. If we want alcohol we can each bring something. There is a pizza shop right next door and a bruggers bagels. The Owner sometime can get us discounts from the Pizza shop. Also there are some other really good restaurants that we can get if we want something catered.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Sounds like a great place to have it. I will certainly try to make it. My location is about 2:45 from Pittsburgh. I can bring some beer.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Guys let me know when is a good time to have it. If we can agree on a date let's make it happen.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I've got a week off for Spring Break. I think its from March 6th-10th. Does that sound feasible for anyone?


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Man...a week long herf. 

No can do for me though....Ill be spring breaking in sunny ALABAMA!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Can Browns fans attend too? 2:30 from steeltown.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Browns fans welcome! Didn't realize you were so close. Sure would be great to have you there.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Should we start putting together a multi-answer poll for everyones open dates? I have a feeling I will either miss out or mess things up due to my lacrosse schedule.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Guys sorry I have been away for so long. Work has been killing me. The First weekend in martch is bad for me but the 10th is fine. If you guy want let's take a poll and see when is best. Adam do you want to set it up.

Klugy we would love to have a browns fan down here. You know when the Brown's left Cleveland we had no one to hate. We love you guys.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Guys I take that back the 10th. is not good for me. Another thought is to have it in April when MM(2) can get here. Let's throw Dates Around ok.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

March 6-12 work best for me. :w


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

Might as well wait for Cigar Fest in April. Less than two months away and that way your not herfed out. Going to e a great time to meet allot of people.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Yeah K-guy I will set one up tomorrow. Im back in Buffalo for the weekend visiting my mom and the computer here is slower than balls (however slow that may be).


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

So what is the consensus for a PA herf? :w


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

How about planning for a spring herf? Sometime in May? I'm willing to travel anywhere withing a 2 mile radius. If anyone wants to come to State College that would be really cool. I could try my hand at hosting a herf.


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

I just posted a herf possibility for a Pirate's game...I know our team sucks but what the hey...


----------

